# Georgia - Spring Ride Route Suggestions



## running-farmer (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello,
We're looking to come down to Georgia in late March. We'd like to be able to just stay in 1 or 2 locations and fan our routes in different directions from our "homebase hotel/ condo. We'd like to ride 60-100 mi. per day. I've looked north of Atlanta at Dahlonega and the weather looks a little dicey that time of year. We're from Iowa and would like to break in our Spring training with some REAL Spring weather. We'd really like to tie Savannah, GA into a ride somehow. Are there any good routes in or around that area? We're bringing a group of 9 seasoned riders and don't mind riding on highways, but would prefer to stay away from heavily traveled roads with semis buzzing us.

Thanks for any ideas,
Arnie


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

It's illegal in Georgia to ride on the interstate highways, not to mention dangerous.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

That area you looked at is the best from what I've seen but you're right the weather could be cooler than you want. Maybe over around the SC/GA stateline? I thinking more of the area between Augusta, GA and north toward Lake Hartswell than down toward Savannah. I like Savannah and its a neat place to visit but I've never really enjoyed riding around there.


----------



## running-farmer (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts on this. I agree that it seems it must be warmer as you get closer to the Atlantic. Last Spring Break, we rode the entire Natchez Trace route. Great trip...wouldn't want to ride it in July, though.


----------



## running-farmer (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry for the misunderstanding ... in Iowa, we call a two-lane paved road (each lane going in opposite directions) a highway. Our State Highways can get very hectic with semis, but the lesser traveled county roads are pretty quiet for great cycling. We do NOT ride on the interstates, even in Iowa.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Riding down here in late March can be interesting because of the temperature differences. We do have some cold days (nothing like Iowa) to some very nice spring days. It's all crapshoot really. One day may be cold weather gear and the next may be just shorts and a jersey.

As far as where to ride....that is all going to depend on what type of terrain you want to tackle. North GA is going to be hilly to mountainous. Outside of the ATL area is going to have a lot of rolling hills...minus the Silver Comet Trail, which is basically flat. The coastal areas are going to be pancake flat.

Some of my favorite routes follow well known century rides. They are the 6 Gap/3 Gap route out of Dahlonega, the Beautiful Backroads Century out of Cartersville, West GA 100 out of Carrollton, Pocket Loop just north of Rome, and the Silk Sheets area just SW of ATL....keep in mind that I like climbing and rolling terrain. You should be able to google those or find them in mapmyride.com.


----------



## running-farmer (Mar 15, 2008)

We're thinking of the Oconee area. We were having a hard time finding a place to stay, other than a hotel, and are looking at a lakefront rental home near Milledgeville. We were wondering what the topography of that particular area was - not afraid of hills, just curious. Also, what's your feelings about temperature in this area? 
Thanks.


----------



## clanier9 (Sep 6, 2008)

The weather can be very unpredictable that time of year anywhere in the state. This past March we had a weekend were we received around 8" of snow on Sunday and it warmed up to the mid-70s by the next weekend. I haven't done any riding in Milledgeville, however I been through the area a couple of times. I think the best way to describe most of the terrain would be 'flat to rolling hills'. I don't know about the cycling community in that area, however just north of Milledgeville is Athens and I know that they have a very large and active cycling community there. If you are looking for routes from that area, i would suggest some the routes used for http://winterbikeleague.com


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

clanier9 said:


> The weather can be very unpredictable that time of year anywhere in the state.




This is VERY true, hence our "unofficial" state motto; " Come to Georgia and experience all four seasons in four days!" Particularly true in March.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

We go down the at the same time, late March. Are base camp is Helen. Arm and knee warmers in the am, but thats about it. Maybe we will see you there..We are from the burbs of Chicago.


----------



## running-farmer (Mar 15, 2008)

Sounds great, but we'll be 2-1/2 hours away, basing out of Milledgeville. We're planning on doing rides of around 60-80 miles per day, with a century or 2 thrown in there. Of course we'll bring everything but the kitchen sink for clothing, but we always hope for a WARM week. Thanks for the weather conditions report. We appreciate it.


----------

